# Dictionary Error Reports and Suggestions forum



## Loob

I recently stumbled on the new Dictionary Error Reports and Suggestions forum.

It doesn't appear anywhere in the list of forums. Is that an oversight?


----------



## mkellogg

Loob said:


> Is that an oversight?


No, that is by design while we figure things out. We are nearly there and ready to make it visible.  For those who know it exists such as all of you reading this message, go ahead and wander in there and post in the threads if you would like to help us test this new concept. (It is just Spanish to English and Greek<>English for now.)


----------



## Loob

Thank you, Mike.


----------



## jann

hi @mkellogg,

I've just noticed that the "Dictionary error reports & suggestions" forum is somewhat confusingly linked as a tag under the following forums on the index page:

Spanish-English Vocab
Español-Français
Italian-English
Greek

It seems this might be an accident....?


----------



## mkellogg

Those links were put there on purpose, so that the visitors to those forums could easily find and visit the dictionary error reports forum to comment on proposed changes to translations in the dictionaries. Without that link, I am not sure the error reports would be seen. Having said that, we could probably find a better place to link to the error reports.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
just out of curiosity, why non members can post in "Dictionary error reports & suggestions" forum? Thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

We want people who don't have forum accounts to be able to report errors. 

We get the occasional headache of spammers, trolls and other unwanted posts, but it is worth it to get more suggestions to improve the dictionaries.


----------



## jann

mkellogg said:


> Those links were put there on purpose, so that the visitors to those forums could easily find and visit the dictionary error reports forum to comment on proposed changes to translations in the dictionaries. Without that link, I am not sure the error reports would be seen. Having said that, we could probably find a better place to link to the error reports.



Thanks for the response.  I must be missing something, because I'm still confused. 

What's different about those 4 specific forums? 

For example, why include the tag link on the index page for Italian-English and Greek... but not for French-English, German, Arabic, Portuguese, etc.?  It seems inconsistent how the tag link is missing for several forums whose corresponding dictionaries make use of the dictionary error reports forum. (But I can see that it would be confusing and redundant to include this tag link many times on the index page!)

I suggest it might make more sense from a usability perspective to put the link to the dictionary error reports forum in two places consistently for each relevant language:

the normal "is something missing?" link in dictionary entries
in a sticky post or otherwise at the top of the related forum(s)


----------

